

How can a rubber duck help a programmer? - zaa
http://developer.qt.nokia.com/duck

======
Rhapso
I have a hand sculpted human skull I use for this purpose. It makes me feel
all cool and evil. But seriously, the act of formulating a thorough
explanation of a problem often leads to its solution. Try it, if inanimate
objects are not your thing, get a patient significant other or friend (or
maybe another programmer if you are lucky) who will let you half explain a
problem until you have that epiphany and run off to fix it.

------
n2linux
I've found the most effective way to work through a problem is to have to
explain it to my wife (who has no programming background). It works
wonderfully.

------
twymer
I'm torn. Sharing this with coworkers would help them boost productivity, but
I'd have to hear them talk to themselves all the time.

